# Sikh



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

<< Speak the following aloud >>

Ik Ong Kaar

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Jo Bole So Nihaal, Sat Sri Akaal

Rehat pyaari mujh ko, sikh pyaara naahi

Jao tao prem khelan ka chau, sir dhar tali gali mori aao,
It marg pair dhareeje, sir deeje kaan naa keeje

Soora so pehchaniye, jo larre deen ke hait

Prabh ke simran ridh sidh nau nidh, prabh ke simran gyan dhyan tat budh

Brahm-gyani sada nirlaip, jaise jal mein kamal alaip

Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru, Waheguru


----------

